# Locked scanner message



## Gillian Mager (May 9, 2010)

My samsungCLX-3160FN is displaying a "scanner locked "message and will not do anything now - how can I fix this?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Scanner Locked*

If your printer displays a Scanner Locked message, your printer's scanner is locked. To unlock the scanner, press the stop/clear button on your printer.

If the problem still continues, your printer will require service

*Main Motor Locked*

If your printer displays a Main Motor Locked error, follow these steps:

1. Turn off your printer, and then unplug it from the wall outlet.
2. Open your printer’s front cover.
3. Remove the toner cartridge from your printer for a moment, and then reinstall the toner cartridge. Ensure the toner cartridge is secure, and then close the printer cover.
4. Plug your printer back into a wall outlet, and then power on your printer.

*Fuser Fan Locked*

If your printer displays a Fuser Fan Locked error, your printer probably requires a new fuser.

Let me know if this helps.


----------

